# Neubau Pflanzenfilter



## karsten. (1. Mai 2006)

Hallo

DAS ist die Vorgeschichte 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/13076/?q=supergau

nachdem das Leben der Lurche und Insekten wieder erwacht ist
und ich am internationalen Kampftag der Arbeiterklasse auch nicht
mehr teilnehmen muss , 
hatte ich keine Ausrede mehr und habe mich ans
Ausräumen meines alten Pflanzenfilters gemacht .
Ich hab mich im Bezug auf Schlamm und Gestank auf´s Schlimmste
vorbereitet .
Immerhin ist das Teil so 6 Jahre ohne jede Reinigung durchgelaufen. 
Die letzte Flasche Calvados hatte ich bereitgestellt.
(zur inneren Desinfektion)
Immerhin sind 1,5 m3 nasses Substrat zu bergen.
 
die Schadstelle war bald gefunden 
wie ich vermutet hat sich eine Wurzeltrieb vom __ Schilf
http://www.loebf.nrw.de/static/infosysteme/naturerlebnisfuehrer/portraits/pflanzen/schilfgras.htm
an einer Falte , 25cm unter der Wasserlienie ,
durch die Folie gebohrt und sie aufgerissen.
 
das ist KEIN Spargel sonder der Teil Rizom der durch die Folie weitergewachsen ist
 
das da kein Wasser hält is klar
 
soviel auch zum Thema fertig konvektionierte billige Baumarktfolie....
während meine grüne 1mm Folie so weich wie am ersten Tag ist,
ist die schwarze 0,5 mm Folie hart wie Blech 
ich denke auch , dass bei der Herstellung von schwarzer Folie viel leichter "Recycling-Müll" mit verabeitet werden kann als bei farbiger Folie...

*das eigentlich Erstaunliche war , dass im Filter kein Schlamm war*.
die Steine aus der Lava , Splitt und dem Kies waren sauberer als ich sie 
verbaut habe  
Weder im Wurzelbereich noch am Boden (60cm)
irgendeine Spur von Fäulniss !
Die Wurzeln alle herrlich weiß und angenehm duftend !
 

das hat meinen Glauben über die Theorien
und die optimale Konstruktion eines Planzenfilters doch etwas erschüttert.
einschl. der verbreiteten Zeichnungen zum Stickstoffkreislauf,
den Vorzug von aneroben Mileeu ,
der Nährstoffbilanz usw.

aber das wird schon wieder ein anderes Thema
(hallo Jürgen)
Vielleicht ergiebt sich aus einer Masse X Substrat mit ihrer großen 
wirksamen Oberfläche im Zusammenwirken mit den Pflanzen auch im aeroben Bereich ein starker Nährstoffabbau und Stickstoff wird als Gas 
veratmet .....
Mein Wasser ist glockenklar ! Ohne "vollendeter" Denitrifikation ?

Zusammen mit einem gebundenem Kalkvorrat (muschelkalk)
ergab sich im Filter (6J ahre Dauerbetrieb,keine Reinigung)
ein regelrechter "Schlammmangel"  


Ich habe zwar meine "Blechwanne" so angelegt , dass alles auf Lochblech steht und ich in den einzelnen Kammern den Grund absaugen könnte.
wenn da nichts anfällt kann ich ja immer noch über alles eine Tonne Lavagranulat ausschütten. 
Das "gefährliche" Schilf kommt auf jeden Fall wieder rein , offensichtlich hat das durch die Sauerstoffversorgung den 
größten Anteil am gutem Ergebniss gehabt . 
Ansonsten werde ich die Pflanzen diesmal etwas separieren und den __ Iris einen großen Bereich mit ein paar cm Wasserstand zuteilen.(nur der Schönheit wegen)
Meine Filterkonstruktion s.o. hab ich bereits dahin gehend geändert , daß die Vorfilterung bereits außerhalb durch ein großes Spaltsieb erfolgt und die Blechwanne komplett bepflanzt wird. 
Die labyrintartige Wasserführung bleibt erstmal wie geplant. 
(Änderungen nicht ausgeschlossen)
ich werde wohl wieder mal berichten   
schöne Woche
karsten.


----------



## jochen (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neubau Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo karsten...

Da ich momentan auch mit dem Bau eines kleinen Pflanzenfilters mit anschließenden Wasserfall beschäftigt bin, (https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2031page=2)und deine Teichfolie mit den Wurzelwerk in diesen Thema betrachtet habe, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken bei mir auch eine "bessere" Folie für meinen Pflanzenfilter samt Wasserfall zu verwenden.
Eine Frage hierzu,
Du schreibst von einer grünen 1,5mm Folie mit der du sehr zufrieden bist.
Aus was für einen Material ist diese Folie?
Ist diese Folie mit meiner PVC Folie schwarz 1mm die im Hauptteich liegt normal zu verkleben?
Eine kurze Antwort auf diese Frage wäre nett von dir.

Zu deinen Pflanzenfilter möchte ich noch hinzufügen, das ich jedesmal fasziniert darüber bin mit wieviel Geschick und Ideenreichtum du Folie, Ufer etc. gestaldest....   
Ich bin schon gespannt auf die nächsten Bilder wenn du alles wieder eingebaut hast. (viel Spaß dabei)
Was hast du eigentlich mit deiner letzten Flasche Calvados gemacht, nachdem die Wurzeln alle angenehm dufteten?


----------



## karsten. (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neubau Pflanzenfilter*



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> ............Was hast du eigentlich mit deiner letzten Flasche Calvados gemacht, nachdem die Wurzeln alle angenehm dufteten?



bis auf einen kleinen Schluck , steht er mir weiterhin als Belobigung für kommende Heldentaten zur Verfügung...............

http://www.gemoo.de/games/besoffen-laufen.html

den fand ich gut

_"Man ist nicht zu betrunken, solange man auf dem Boden liegen kann, ohne sich festzuhalten." - Aus Finnland_


----------



## jochen (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neubau Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo karsten....

Bekomme ich auch eine Antwort auf meiner Frage wegen der Teichfolie?  :? 
würde mich sicher weiterhelfen.


----------



## karsten. (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neubau Pflanzenfilter*

http://www.pronagard.de/
und 
PVC und es ist auch nur 1mm
und
ich denke , ja


----------



## jochen (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neubau Pflanzenfilter*

hallo karsten...

besten Dank.


----------



## Rolf (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Neubau Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Wer kann mir sagen,wie groß ein Pflanzenfilter sein muß bei ca 12000 Lietermit Fischbesatz


----------



## Thorsten (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Neubau Pflanzenfilter*

Hi Rolf,

man sagt!  der Pflanzfilter soll mind. 1/3 Volumen vom Teich haben, bei dir wären es ca. 4000l.

Meiner ist allerdings auch recht "klein" ca. 1000l, funktioniert tadellos.

Aber wie immer gilt, je größer destso besser.Du solltest nicht nur auf die Größe achten, sondern auch auf die Durchflussgeschwindigkeit, 
dh. das das Wasser langsam durch den Pflanzfilter läuft. (ca.10.15 Min. Verweildauer und die Wurzeln müssen gut durchströmt werden!)


----------



## Rolf (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Neubau Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Thorsten Danke für die schnelle antwort ! viele Grüße Rolf


----------



## karsten. (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Neubau Pflanzenfilter*

Stand heute

irgendwann war auch die Folie raus
das Loch groß genug 
und ein Kiesbett niveliert
 
inzwischen ist der "Kahn" zu Wasser gelassen ....
 
die labyrintartigen Einbauten verlängern den Weg des Wasser auf über 10 m
die Gerbsäure der Eichenbretter hat das Wasser erstmal braun gefärbt.
(also eine zusätzliche Dosis)
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2780/?q=eichenextrakt

das vergeht schnell , damit hab ich kein Problem

der Probelauf war erfolgreich, kein Wasserverlust.
die Steine liegen nur drauf damit sich die Bretter erstmal vollsaugen
dann ist der Auftrieb weg. Zu Reinigungszwecken ist alles gesteckt und leicht demontierbar. Der Blechrand bekommt noch eine stabile Holzabdeckung und in den nächsten Tagen wird bepflanzt .
Die Pflanzen kommen in schwarze Staudenkisten (Eurostapelboxen) 60*40*30 .
die sind stabiler als Teichkörbe ,(gibt´s beim Gärtner für vierfünfzig)
Die Pflanzen haben das Parken gut überstanden
 

 

teilweise pflanz ich in reines Zeolit oder decke aus "Dekogründen"
zumindest damit ab.  
(Zeolit kauf ich nicht für die "Goldpreise" im Zoofachhandel
sondern für kleines Geld beim Gärtner !)

ein netter AHA-Effekt war die Leistungfähigkeit des Spaltsiebes

 

Das müsste im Filter erstmal vermodern.
entgegen der gängigen Meinung sind doch ganz schön viele Fadenalgen 
freischwimmend im Wasser.

Ich hab ja schon früher über Siebe vorgefiltert aber das war ja Kinderkram
gegenüber einem richtigem Spaltsieb.  
Leider ist das Teil ganz schön laut, dass ich es  zum Schutz der empfindlichen Nachbarsohren erstmal provisorisch
einhausen musste (links oben die Kiste)
von da fließt das Wasser durch die Mattenfilter ins Pflanzen-filter-labyrint.


schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## Thorsten (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Neubau Pflanzenfilter*

Moin Karsten,

nicht schlecht, nicht schlecht 

Sag mal, dein Spaltsieb sieht recht groß aus, wo hast Du das denn her?

...oder täuscht das nur 

Noch eine Frage  Wie hast Du das denn verbaut (welchen Winkel), gibts da mal eine schöne Detailaufnahme von?


----------



## karsten. (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Neubau Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo 
das ist das normale von Fiab 625*250  für gepumpte Version
ich glaube mit 200 Micro. 
ich hab es ziemlich flach eingebaut aber gerade noch so ,dass eben fast kein Wasser unten überläuft. Will erst mal die Standzeit testen .
bisher nach (2 Tagen) noch keine Minderung feststellbar.
hätte auch keine Angst (jede Menge "Bypas" möglich)

 Bilder mach ich Dir gern

schönen Abend


----------



## Whitesnake (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Neubau Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Karsten.

wo hast du denn das Filter her bekommen?

Gruß Eric


----------



## jochen (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Neubau Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Karsten,

Ich habe in meinen Spaltsieb ein Stückchen Kunstrasen gelegt, direkt unter das Sieb, sodas das Wasser auf den Kunstrasen läuft.
Wirkt als Schalldämmung recht gut.


----------



## Thorsten (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Neubau Pflanzenfilter*

Hi Karsten,

sieht recht groß aus, scheint also zu täuschen...freue mich natürlich über Bilder



@ Eric
Das Spaltsieb ist von der Firma Fiap...schmeiß mal Tante Goggle an, dann erhälst Du Infos darüber


----------



## karsten. (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Neubau Pflanzenfilter*



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Karsten,
> 
> Ich habe in meinen Spaltsieb ein Stückchen Kunstrasen gelegt, direkt unter das Sieb, sodas das Wasser auf den Kunstrasen läuft.
> Wirkt als Schalldämmung recht gut.



Danke
hatte ich auch schon , Fiap hat übrigens auch so ein Teil wo das Wasser auf
Filter-Schwämme fällt , auch interesant !

Ich hatte noch einen Sack Blähton ,der der immer schwimmt ,und aussieht wie Hasenkacke  
den hab ich ins Gehäuse geschüttet. 
Jetzt piselt´s auf eine 15 cm Schicht schwimmenden Blähton ,
 ist schon ruhiger.
Zusammen mit der Einhausung sollte der nachbarschaftliche Friede
gewart sein   

Danke und schöne Woche


----------



## jochen (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Neubau Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Karsten,



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte noch einen Sack Blähton ,der der immer schwimmt ,und aussieht wie Hasenkacke
> den hab ich ins Gehäuse geschüttet.
> Jetzt piselt´s auf die Schicht schwimmenden Blähton ,
> ist schon ruhiger.



...und dabei noch einen kleinen Bakterienrasen gebildet....du bist halt perfekt.... 

gute Idee, haut dir dabei die Hasenkacke nicht ab ?

Wie hast du das gelöst?

Ich habe ein Compactsieve II müsste doch auch irgentwie funzen...

vielleicht ein Edelstahlgitter vor dem Ablauf


----------



## karsten. (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Neubau Pflanzenfilter*



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> ....du bist halt perfekt....



Stimmt ! 

_______________________________________________

 

obwohl ,

ich glaube:  
DIE Meinung hat sich in meinem Umfeld eher 
nicht durchsetzten können .


----------



## karsten. (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Neubau Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo

hier noch ein paar Bilder der Installation
inzwischen lauft alles schon ein paar Tage und 
ich bin soweit zufrieden      

hier hab ich die Holzeinbauten "zu Wasser gelassen"
      
natürlich ist da ein bisschen Spielerei dabei  aber es sind ca 15m zu durchströmen

und schon ist das Wasser dunkel
 
später muss ich meine ganze Deko wieder "auf Vordermann bringen"

 
einen BigPack Lava später (16/32)
die Konstruktion ist so angelegt, dass das Wasser in die Kammer jeweils oben einfließt und unten ausfließt und in der nächsten Kammer andersrum 
dabei liegt die Lave auf Lochblechen mit Kunststoffgitter
dass unten immer ein freier Raum von etwa 5cm bleibt

die Pflanzen sollen unsichtbar in Teichkörben und "Baumschulkisten"
stehen

 

hier kann man sehen wie die Trübung vom klarem Wasser 
regelrecht vor sich hergeschoben wird

das ist der Überlauf , auf 1,5 m Breite fließt das Wasser sanft in den Teich zurück. Das Traufblech selber werd ich wohl "ungetarnt" lassen.
 
 

das Überlaufblechblech ist mit Ufermatte belegt

jetzt bedarf es noch der kompletten Bepflanzung und etwas Feintuning 
 

die Sichtiefe im Teich hat sich täglich verdoppelt ,
es scheint ,
als habe mein Plan funktioniert 

der Spaltfilter läuft inzwischen auch leise und piselt auf meine 
Korkensammlung  
die bis dato schon recht umfangreich war    

der Schmutzwasserablauf am Spaltfilter ist mir im Moment noch zu stark,
das bedarf noch einiger Versuche um nicht zuviel Wasser dabei
zu verlieren.

schaumermal

schönen Abend
karsten.


----------



## Sven87 (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Neubau Pflanzenfilter*

Zu deinem Spaltsieb.. wie funktioniert das genau? Könntest du mir das mal erklären? 

Danke!

Zu gut Konstruktion! Bestimmt nicht sehr teuer gewesen dank deines Erfindungsreichtumes!


----------



## Filterbauer (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Neubau Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Karsten,
Ich Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir auch einen Bodenfilter zu bauen und habe dazu einpaar Fragen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19273

Hat sich in den letzten 2 Jahren deine Frage:
"..das eigentlich Erstaunliche war , dass im Filter kaum Schlamm war.
die Steine aus der Lava , Splitt und dem Kies waren sauberer als ich sie 
verbaut habe 
Weder im Wurzelbereich noch am Boden (60cm)
irgendeine Spur von Fäulniss !
Die Wurzeln alle herrlich weiß und angenehm duftend ! ..."
Meine Idee wäre, dass die durchschnittliche Anströmgeschwindigkeit zu groß ist/war.
Ich habe mal gelesen dass die Anströmgeschwindigkeit zwischen 5 und 10 cm pro Minute betragen sollte . Ab 30 cm pro Minute können sich die Bakterien selbst nicht mehr auf den Substratflächen halten.
Die Anströmgeschwindigkeit berechnet sich relativ einfach:
Das Wasservolumen, welches durch den Filter läuft, liefern die Angaben der Pumpe (Literpro Stunde in Kubikcentimeter pro Minute umrechnen)
Dieses Volumen pro Minute teilt man durch den Querschnitt des Filters (in Flußrichtung), bzw dem Querschnitt in einem Labyrinth-gang (längerer Weg bei konstanter Pumpenleistung => höhere Fließgeschwindingkeit), Heraus kommt die Flußgeschwindigkeit.
Viele Grüße, Jan


----------



## karsten. (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Neubau Pflanzenfilter*

ah , wie war die Frage


----------



## Filterbauer (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Neubau Pflanzenfilter*

Deine oder meine???

Du hattest dich gewundert, dass du kein faulschlamm gefunden hattest, -und ich wollte wissen was mit den Pflanzen bei Frost passiert, ob es irgenwelche Risiken (Gifte oder ungewünschte bakterien) gibt.
Für meine Fragen habe ich einen seperaten Thread aufgemacht.
(https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/foru...ad.php?t=19273)
Ich würde mich freuen deinen Kommentar zu hören.
Grüße, Jan


----------



## karsten. (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Neubau Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Jan

hast Du mal auf´s Datum der Beiträge geschaut ?

_gewundert_ ist zu viel gesagt  

ich hatte damals nur mit mehr Schweinerei gerechnet 

die Effektivität von bepflanzten Bodenfiltern resultiert eben aus der Bepflanzung am Besten mit __ Schilf 

an den Wurzeln stellt sich ein Milieu ein , das im günstigsten Fall den vollständigen Abbau des Schlammes zur Folge hat , dieser Vorgang lässt sich u.a. durch die Zugabe von Kalk noch forcieren



> Der Vorgang kann als natürliche Belüftung des Sediments betrachtet werden. Ein Nachweis
> des Sauerstoffeintrags in die Wurzelumgebung ist schon mehrfach auch optisch mit Hilfe von
> Nährsubstraten, die auf Änderungen der Redoxspannung durch Farbwechsel reagieren, gelungen
> (ARMSTRONG & ARMSTRONG 1988, TRESCKOW 1991). Nach BRIX et al. (1996)
> ...


Dr. Gerd Neemann, Göttingen
(veröffentlicht in: „Konzepte zur Abwasserbehandlung im ländlichen Raum“, Band I (2000). Schriftenreihe
der Kommunalen Umwelt-Aktion U.A.N. (Hannover), Heft 36, S. 56 – 76)


Über die Anströmung brauchen wir bei den letzten 2 Filtern nicht mehr zu reden
die war , vielleicht durch Glück , nahezu optimal 

und ist .............
plusquamperfekt !  



tiefer als bis zum Grund konnte ich eh nie schauen  
    


das war der Plan 

damals  

schönabend


----------



## jochen (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Neubau Pflanzenfilter*

Hi,



> die Effektivität von bepflanzten Bodenfiltern resultiert eben aus der Bepflanzung am Besten mit __ Schilf



endlich ein "Gleichgesinnter"...  



> Über die Anströmung brauchen wir bei den letzten 2 Filtern nicht mehr zu reden
> die war , vielleicht durch Glück , nahezu optimal



naja, ein wenig durchdacht wird es auch gewesen sein, das Quentchen Glück kam wohl dazu.



> Sichere Daten sind nur durch Dauermessungen zu gewinnen.



da gebe ich dem Dr. recht, alles andere sind reine Vermutungen.



> Unter mehr oder weniger aeroben Bedingungen, wie sie in der Rhizosphäre herrschen, finden neben dem mikrobiellen Abbau organischer Verbindungen auch die entscheidenden Schritte zur Mineralisation des gebundenen Stickstoffs und Phosphors statt



die Reduzierung des ges. Phosphat ist noch eine Stufe, schwerer, als der Austrag des Nitrates. 
Selbst bei sehr gut gesteuerten Kläranlagen, mit allen möglichen Onlinemessungen, und dadurch gesteuerter Sauerstoffzugabe, ist das biologisch sehr schwer zu erreichen, und gelingt richtig effektiv äußerst selten.
Hier wird meißt die chemische Keule geschwungen, zB Aluminium Silikat zur Phosphatfällung,
würde ich aber bei Gartenteichen nicht verwenden...:shock


----------



## juergen-b (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Neubau Pflanzenfilter*

hy jochen,

ganz schön clever - aber leider nur die halbe miete rauskopiert  



> die Effektivität von bepflanzten Bodenfiltern resultiert eben aus der Bepflanzung am Besten mit __ Schilf
> 
> *an den Wurzeln stellt sich ein Milieu ein *, das im gnstigsten Fall den vollständigen Abbau des Schlammes zur Folge hat , dieser Vorgang lässt sich u.a. durch die Zugabe von Kalk noch forcieren



hier liegt die primäre aussage, auch wenn du es gerne anderst lesen würdest  

weißt du auch warum immer von schilf geredet wird ???? ......... ganz sicher nicht weil schilf jetzt, im vergleich zu anderen pflanzen, unmengen an nährstoffen aus dem wasser saugt .......

-----------------------------------------------------------



> die Reduzierung des ges. Phosphat ist noch eine Stufe, schwerer, als der Austrag des Nitrates.
> Selbst bei sehr gut gesteuerten Kläranlagen, mit allen möglichen Onlinemessungen, und dadurch gesteuerter Sauerstoffzugabe, ist das biologisch sehr schwer zu erreichen, und gelingt richtig effektiv äußerst selten.
> Hier wird meißt die chemische Keule geschwungen, zB Aluminium Silikat zur Phosphatfällung,



zu diesem zweck habe ich bei meinem bodenfilter extra eine vorkammer vorgesehen, welche eine eisenerz füllung bekommen soll (sovern ich weiß woher ich in meinem umland eisenerz beziehen kann ?) ....... das eisenerz gibt sehr dosiert eisen ab und fällt es aus ........ die ausgefällten phoshate lagern sich im pfanzenfilter an. ......... soweit zumindest zur theorie:beeten


----------



## Eugen (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Neubau Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Jochen



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> zB. Aluminium Silikat zur Phosphatfällung,
> würde ich aber bei Gartenteichen nicht verwenden...:shock



warum eigentlich nicht ?

3-wertige Metallionen (z.b. Fe³+ , Al³+ ) geben schwerlösliche Phosphate, die ungiftig sind.
Die Flockenbildung ist allerdings einige Tage äußerst unschön,  
bis sich alles abgesetzt hat.

Die Frage ist allerdings, ob man sowas unbedingt machen muß.

Ich hab es mal vor einigen Jahren ausprobiert  
Dem Pflanzenwuchs hat es nicht geschadet.
Nochmal machen würde ich es trotzdem nicht,weil einfach nicht notwendig.

(das war damals meine "Probier"- Phase  )


----------



## jochen (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Neubau Pflanzenfilter*

Hi Jürgen,

ich denke...ich weiss worauf du hinauswillst,



> an den Wurzeln stellt sich ein Milieu ein



__ Schilf, besonders die Wurzeln, wachsen sehr schnell, und durchgraben den Boden, oder besser die Schichten des Substrates, und bilden dadurch optimale, aerobe und auch anaerobe Bereiche.
Einfach ausgedrückt wird der Boden langsam von den wurzeln durchbuddelt.

Oder meinst du was anderes?... 



> zu diesem zweck habe ich bei meinem bodenfilter extra eine vorkammer vorgesehen, welche eine eisenerz füllung bekommen soll (sovern ich weiß woher ich in meinem umland eisenerz beziehen kann ?) ....... das eisenerz gibt sehr dosiert eisen ab und fällt es aus ........ die ausgefällten phoshate lagern sich im pfanzenfilter an. ......... soweit zumindest zur theorie



auch du bist ein cleveres Kerlchen...  

wenn es einer schafft dann du.


----------



## jochen (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Neubau Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Eugen,

mal ganz ehrlich, würdest du solche Experimente auch in einem Teich mit Fischbesatz durchführen?


----------



## Eugen (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Neubau Pflanzenfilter*



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Eugen,
> 
> mal ganz ehrlich, würdest du solche Experimente auch in einem Teich mit Fischbesatz durchführen?



  

wohl eher nicht  

aber hier ist doch die Rede von einem Pflanzenfilter, und da sind doch keine Fische drin.


----------



## karsten. (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Neubau Pflanzenfilter*

kennt Ihr das ?



> Wenn ein Aquarianer im Baumarkt etwas für sein Hobby kauft, kann man sicher sein, dass gerade ein Becken neu eingerichtet wird. Wenn erst mal alle Fische und Pflanzen in das Aquarium eingezogen sind, wird üblicher Weise alles Weitere im Zoofachgeschäft oder auf einer Zierfischbörse gekauft. Üblicher Weise ja, aber fangen wir doch erst einmal ganz vorne an: Wer kennt ihn nicht, den grünen Pelz auf Steinen, die braunen pinselartigen Borsten auf kräftigen Pflanzenblättern, den blaugrünen Schmierfilm auf der Scheibe an der Wasseroberfläche? Die Rede ist von Algen. In ´mäßiger´ Anzahl gehören sie, wie andere Pflanzen und die Fische auch, zum Lebensraum Aquarium. Nehmen sie Überhand, ist zumindest unser ästhetisches Empfinden gestört, leider manchmal auch das Wachstum der Pflanzen im Aquarium. Die Ursachen für übermäßiges Algenwachstum sind vielfältig. Neben der Lichtmenge, der Beleuchtungsdauer und vor allem der Lichtqualität (Art und Alter der Leuchtmittel), stellt natürlich die Qualität des Wassers eine entscheidende Einflussgröße dar. Aber welche Wasserinhaltsstoffe tragen dazu bei, dass bestimmte Algenarten sich im Aquarium ungehemmt ausbreiten und sich dann auch noch äußerst hartnäckig allen Vertreibungsversuchen widersetzen? Eine solche Liste wäre nicht nur lang, sondern vermutlich auch unvollständig. Aber wenn auch nur einer dieser für das Wachstum erforderlichen Wasserinhaltsstoffe fehlt, geht es den Algen gar nicht mehr gut. Man spricht dann vom sogenannten ´limitierenden Faktor´. Dies gilt auch dann, wenn alle anderen benötigten Stoffe im Wasser sogar im Überfluss vorhanden sind. Ein fehlender Stoff kann also nicht durch einen anderen ersetzt werden. Stickstoff- und Phosphorverbindungen spielen bei dieser Strategie zur Eindämmung des Algenwachstums durch Entzug eines Nährstoffes häufig eine wesentliche Rolle. Solche chemischen Verbindungen sind z.B. Bestandteil des Blumendüngers, d.h. sie fördern das Wachstum der Topf- oder Gartenpflanzen und somit im Prinzip auch das Wachstum der Algen. Diese Pflanzennährstoffe sind verhältnismäßig einfach im Aquarium mittels Schnelltest analytisch zu erfassen. Darüber hinaus können wir den Eintrag dieser Verbindungen in unserer Aquarium durch das Füttern, den Fischbesatz und die Filtertechnik zumindest in gewissen Grenzen beeinflussen. Aber diese Verbindungen, die in geringen Konzentrationen in ein Aquarium auch hineingehören, lassen sich mehr oder weniger gezielt wieder auf ein gesundes Maß reduzieren. Während der Gehalt an Stickstoffverbindungen, wie Nitrat, Nitrit und Ammonium im Aquarium in erster Linie durch mikrobiologische Prozesse beeinflusst wird, ist das Phosphat vor allem chemischen Reaktionen ausgesetzt. Diese Eigenschaften des Phosphats kann man nutzen, um den Algen den Nährboden zu entziehen.
> 
> Diese Strategie, dem Algenwachstum durch Entzug von Phosphat Einhalt zu gebieten, ist recht weit verbreitet. Praktisch alle namhaften Hersteller von Produkten zur Verbesserung der Wasserchemie sowie viele Hersteller von Filtern und Filtermaterialien bieten entsprechende Waren an. Nach Art der Anwendung stehen grundsätzlich zwei Verwendungsmöglichkeiten zur Verfügung: Zum Einen gibt es Filtereinsätze bzw. Materialien, die in den Filter eingebaut werden können. Hier bei handelt es sich häufig um s.g. Zeolithe, die im Grunde genommen das Phosphat aus dem anströmenden Wasser herausziehen und an die Filtermasse ´binden´. In Abhängigkeit des Phosphat-Gehaltes im Wasser und der Wassermenge, ist die Wirkung nach einer gewissen Zeit erschöpft und die Masse muss ausgetauscht werden. Das Wasser selbst wird in der Regel durch diesen Prozess nur wenig beeinflusst. Es gibt aber auch Zusätze, die mit dem Phosphat im freien Wasser reagieren. Bei diesen dem Wasser zugesetzten Produkten handelt es sich häufig um Eisen- oder Aluminium-haltige Verbindungen. Diese gehen mit dem im Wasser gelösten (und damit unsichtbaren) Phosphaten schwerlösliche Verbindungen ein. Dies erkennt man häufig daran, das nach kurzer Zeit das Wasser leicht milchig trübe wird. Je trüber das Wasser wird, um so mehr Phosphat ist vorhanden. Im Grunde genommen ist das Phosphat zwar noch da, aber für die Algen ist es kaum noch verwertbar. Nach wenigen Tagen hat der Filter die Trübung dem Becken entzogen. Der Nachteil dieser Anwendung ist, dass noch erhebliche unverbrauchte Eisen- bzw. Aluminium-Verbindungen im Wasser verbleiben. Vor allem Aluminiumverbindungen können sich bei häufiger Anwendung im Aquarium langsam aufkonzentrieren, was für Pflanzen und Fische nicht unbedingt förderlich ist. Leider ist bei vielen Produkten nicht immer erkennbar, ob es sich um Eisen- oder Aluminiumverbindungen handelt. Für welches dieser Verfahren man sich auch immer entscheidet, es hat einen unangenehmen Nebeneffekt. Wie viele Produkte zur Verbesserung der Wasserchemie, zur Förderung des Pflanzenwachstums oder zur Bekämpfung von Krankheiten sind auch diese ´Phosphatsenker´ meist recht teuer. Aber es gibt eine billigere Lösung: Erinnern wir uns zunächst an die Filtermaterialien zur Reduzierung des Phosphatgehaltes, die wir für viel Geld im Zoohandel erworben haben. In nahezu jedem größeren Baumarkt gibt es Stahlwolle; z.B. zum Anschleifen oder Polieren von Holzoberflächen. Die 200 g Packung (etwa 2 Euro) reicht aus, um damit in einem mittel großen Aquarium die nächsten Jahre Phosphat zu reduzieren. Es kostet, im Vergleich zu Produkten aus dem Zoohandel, fast nichts. Und die Anwendung ist einfach: Zunächst eine kleine Menge (aus der Packung entnehmen (Handschuhe!). Das entnommene Knäuel vorsichtig etwas entflechten, damit später das Wasser die Stahlwolle gut durchströmen kann.
> 
> ...


http://www.aquarienclub.de/fish0412.htm

http://www.drta-archiv.de/wiki/pmwiki.php?n=Wasserchemie.Phosphat


----------



## jochen (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Neubau Pflanzenfilter*

Hi Karsten,

kannte ich teilweise...

aus deinem zweiten Link, den du eingestellt hast, habe ich folgendes zitiert...



> Im Prinzip kann der Phosphatgehalt mit Stahlwolle verringert werden. Das Phosphat fällt als Eisen-Phosphat aus. Da Stahlwolle aber in der Regel Zusatzstoffe enthält, die im Aquarium nicht erwünscht sind, wird vom Einsatz von Stahlwolle abgeraten. Das gleiche gilt für die Verwendung von Nägeln, die heutzutage auch nicht mehr aus reinem Eisen bestehen, sondern zahlreiche Zusatzstoffe enthalten.



Diese Sachen sind wirklich mit Vorsicht zu genießen,
ich bekämpfe meine Algen in den Aquarien so... 

 





ok ein wenig viel Pflanzen für ca 250 Zwerggarnelen und ca 40 Jungwelsen (LDA 08 ancistrus claro) die ich reichlich füttere, bei 60 ltr Wasser...


----------



## karsten. (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Neubau Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo

DAS ist so wieso die Beste Art   

nur 

gehen keine "Zusatzstoffe" aus dem Stahl in unseren Gartenteichen in Lösung  

zumindest nicht in diesem Leben  

wenn Phospat vorhanden ist ......
bindet es sich an der Grenzschicht des Eisens FeO .
Der Sauerstoffanteil wird dann gegen das Phosphat-Ion ausgetauscht. 
Dabei entsteht wasserunlösliches Eisenphosphat. 

das war´s 

wenn da ein bisschen Rost oder Eisenphosphat zu Boden fällt

macht doch nix 

mfG


----------



## juergen-b (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Neubau Pflanzenfilter*

hy jochen,



> __ schilf, besonders die Wurzeln, wachsen sehr schnell, und durchgraben den Boden, oder besser die Schichten des Substrates, und bilden dadurch optimale, aerobe und auch anaerobe Bereiche.
> Einfach ausgedrückt wird der Boden langsam von den wurzeln durchbuddelt.
> 
> Oder meinst du was anderes?...



fast richtig ....... aber ein wesentlicher punkt fehlt  

in der regel sind bodenfilter 50-80cm tief ......... laut meiner verfügbaren literatur ist schilf die einzige pflanze, die ihre wurzeln bis in 80cm tiefe runtertreibt .... alle anderen wurzeln gehen nicht so tief runter.

somit sorgt das schilf auch in den tieferen bereichen für eine aktive bewegung.

@ karsten,

das mit der stahlwolle weiß ich ...... im extremfall gehen auch abfälle aus der dreherei etc. ............ der optimale stoff zum fällen des phoshat ist dann dieser http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eisen(III)-chlorid

aber alles zu aggresiv - eisenerz arbeitet ewig und dosiert nur leicht hinzu und ist auch wunderbar optisch einzubinden.......

....... du weißt doch - das auge fällt mit


----------



## jochen (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Neubau Pflanzenfilter*

Hey Jürgen,

na dann sind wir uns ja einig, __ Schilf ist die optimale Pflanze für den bewachsenen Bodenfilter,
es durchbuddelt den Boden, sogar bis 80cm Tiefe... 

und hat ganz nebenbei...   noch den Vorteil das es ein sehr guter Nährstoffzehrer ist.

Wir sind bei der  P Fällung von Eisen III auf Aluminium Silikat umgestiegen, zumindest bei uns auf der Anlage effektiver,
aber wie du schon beschrieben hast ist die Sache leicht aggresiv... 







Mal Spaß beiseite, ein Versuch wäre es auf langer Sicht mit dem Eisenerz wert,
ich hoffe du stellst die Sache mal hier ein wenn sie am laufen ist.


----------



## juergen-b (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Neubau Pflanzenfilter*

hy jochen,

na das macht ja richtig spass wenn einigkeit auf der ganzen linie besteht, auf dieser ebene zu diskutieren macht auch richtig spass ........ schade nur daß die beteiligung recht dürftig ist - wie üblich halt  



> ich hoffe du stellst die Sache mal hier ein wenn sie am laufen ist.



....... na laufen tut der bodenfilter ja schon seit ca. 2monaten ........... am eisenerz arbeiten wir noch


----------



## karsten. (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Neubau Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo

weil wir´s oben mit dem "Zusätzen" hatten ........

so eine gekochte Stahlwolle  

ist natürlich frei von den Begleiterzen Kupfer :shock  ,Mangan ,Zink,__ Blei:shock ,Silber usw.   

ich weiß natürlich nicht in welcher Qualität und Optik Eisenerz bei Euch vorliegt

schöne Steine und Wasser sind immer gut  

aber

Stahlwolle ist gut zu dosieren ,wechseln und kostet fast nix

nur .......

habt Ihr zwei das gar nicht nötig   

schönabend


----------



## jochen (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Neubau Pflanzenfilter*

Hi Karsten,

stimmt ich habe bisher noch keine Schwierigkeiten mit überhöhten werden (Nitrat, Phosphat), denn meine Waffe im Teich sieht so aus... 

 ... 

außerdem haben wir noch das Glück das wir eine Brunnenfassung im Grundstück haben, die 90 ltr/min nitrat,- und phosphatarmes Wasser kostenlos ausspuckt,
daher gönne ich den Teich gerne mal 10% Wasserwechsel.

Wenn ich Jürgens Bilder anschaue...   denke ich zumindest, er macht es einfach aus Idealismus.

und außerdem diskutier ich ebenfalls gerne...


----------

